# How much $$ for 22lr



## walleye621 (Dec 30, 2010)

How much would you pay for 22lr ammo? I picked up some CCImini-mag for under $9.00 a hundred pack. The store would only sell 1the box per customer off a call list but i have picked up 300 rounds in the last 10 days.
Som jack-wagon paid $161.48 for 3 one hundred round packs of mini-mag. Are people really that stupid??


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Prices that I have seen since the beginning of March for in stock rimfire ammo. It's little inflated above long term prices but not worth loosing sleep over. It sells out quickly but at least it is becoming available for those who are actively looking for rimfire ammo. With the retailers limiting purchase quantities it is getting spread out a little more.

22lr Federal 525 round Value packs about $23

22 mag 50 round Winchester $12 after rebate

17 HMR 50 round Hornady $12


----------



## Cooncrazy (Jan 18, 2012)

Wife went to dunhams this morn wait on shipment they were getting in today for a 10# bucket of Remington's which was 1400 rounds for 60 or 65$.. Truck hadn't came yet an she said there 25 people
In line waiting for ammo to there it's ridiculous really that u can't even get rim fire !!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

What drives me nuts is the price gougers!!! I always hear "got to support the mom and pop shops" or "spend local", but guess who's price gouging??? Yep the mom and pop shops!

I bought 100 rounds of remington 22lr at dunhams the other day for $4.00 or 4 cents per round. Down the road on the south side of Holland there is a hardware store that has an inventory of handguns, shotguns, rifles and blackpowder. I called them to ask if they had any 22 lr shells, they said they did so I stopped by. 

A box of 50 for $20.50!!!! That's .41 cents per round for 22 shells!!! I will never step foot in that place again. That is flat out price gouging!!! When times are tough they ask us to support them. Now that there's a disruption in supply, they choose to stick it to us for every cent they can. 

The big box stores might inflate the prices a little bit, but at lease they're not gouging. 4 cents per round vs 41 cents per round


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

It depends what youre buying. If youre buying the cheap bulk stuff, i personally wouldnt pay more then 5 cents a round. Some of the more consistant stuff i dont mind going up to 10cents a round. After that, they can pretty much keep it. Tough finding .22 of any price right now though.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

thill said:


> What drives me nuts is the price gougers!!! I always hear "got to support the mom and pop shops" or "spend local", but guess who's price gouging??? Yep the mom and pop shops!
> 
> I bought 100 rounds of remington 22lr at dunhams the other day for $4.00 or 4 cents per round. Down the road on the south side of Holland there is a hardware store that has an inventory of handguns, shotguns, rifles and blackpowder. I called them to ask if they had any 22 lr shells, they said they did so I stopped by.
> 
> ...


If you are talking about Graafschap's, I am pretty sure that is their normal price. They are extemely high on all of their ammo and reloading supplies. I went there for reloading supplies, $60 p/thousand for primer's, $28 p/# for powder, that I normally pay $18 /#.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here's a link to yesterday's auction. I thought the madness was over.
http://auction.sslfirearms.com/item...egory=0&location=0&minprice=&maxprice=&page=2


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

i will pay $20 for federal bulk 550, i payed $45 for 1k Winchester m22's, little more but they shoot nice, this was b4 sandy hook though, don't plan on buying any till price drops, i had enough stocked luckily since 2009...


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Last summer I paid between $15 & $16 for a box of 500 (or 525) at Dick's on sale. It was cheap ammo which is great for plinking. I bought two of them and haven't even fired one off yet. Hmmm...maybe I can sell them on ebay for $50 a box.

I was at a gun show last weekend in Novi and the same ammo was between $9 & $15 for 100 rounds. It was incredible!!!


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Yesterday our local MC Sports had .22 shorts for like $3 or $4 bucks and .22 rat shot for $6 and change.

The guy I spoke to said the intel was the govt contracts that are eating up the ammo supplies (or causing the faux hysteria) will be filled and the manufactures will soon start shipping more ammo to the retailers. Anyone else hear something similar?


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

I am really liking my 870 right now


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I talked to SSL today. There will be at least another 2,900 rounds of 22lr up for auction that are not currently listed (Remington, CCI mini mag and Federal). Things seem to go cheaper in Flint than they do in Byron Center.
http://auction.sslfirearms.com/items.cfm?auction=3572


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> The guy I spoke to said the intel was the govt contracts that are eating up the ammo supplies (or causing the faux hysteria) will be filled and the manufactures will soon start shipping more ammo to the retailers. Anyone else hear something similar?


CMP is still out of 22 lr and has been since October. The government orders are still unfilled.
http://www.odcmp.com/Sales/ammo.htm


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> CMP is still out of 22 lr and has been since October. The government orders are still unfilled.
> http://www.odcmp.com/Sales/ammo.htm


 
RFP is gubermint speak for Request For Proposal.

http://www.governmentbids.com/security-safety-bids/ammunitions-weapons-en.jsa


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

thill said:


> What drives me nuts is the price gougers!!!


You do realize you don't have to buy don't you?
It's not the asking price that's causing the problem, it's the buyers throwing money in a panic. Kind of like musical chairs, everyone is afraid they'll not get a seat. 
Relax, don't help the panic, or send me a couple hundred dollars for a 525 pack, I'd like that. But I can't force you to pay that price can I?
Don't buy, seller's will get stuck with ammo, prices will fall as supply catches up. 
Or maybe you want to buy my 2005 Trailblazer for $40,000? They are limited you know, get it now before everyone else charges in and offers me $100,000.
There's an old adage, maybe your parents taught it to you - Buy low, sell high. There's a herd mentality that's driving the lunacy, don't join them.

As far as the lack of ammo, once the democrats started their gun ban war chant, a lot of the 80 million gun owners went crazy and bought up everything, and a lot of them weren't fast enough to get all they wanted. I would think it's awful hard to keep up with 80 million people wanting to buy your product when they all hit the stores at the same time.
Again, let those who want to charge high prices eat the stuff at a loss and don't buy, supply will catch up with everyone's help.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Stopped into MC to pick up any .22 today I could find, sold out, so was Meijer, Walmart, Gander and Dunhams. Nothing for sale in the whole damn town.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Here's a link to yesterday's auction. I thought the madness was over.
> http://auction.sslfirearms.com/item...egory=0&location=0&minprice=&maxprice=&page=2



*HOLY CRAP!!!* Are people freakin nuts? I cant believe people would pay the prices I see there for the items shown. 
What drives a person to pay 10%-20%-30% extra and more for a item from your local retailer?


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Stopped into MC to pick up any .22 today I could find, sold out, so was Meijer, Walmart, Gander and Dunhams. Nothing for sale in the whole damn town.


MC had some .22's when I was there. Must have been panic buyers. Did you try Cliff's yet?


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Patience is key. It's already starting to come back here. I found .22 LR locally at semi competitive prices within the last few days.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

TVCJohn said:


> MC had some .22's when I was there. Must have been panic buyers. Did you try Cliff's yet?


All MC had was .22 short and those game loads. I drove by Cliffs on my way over to Dunhams and his gate was closed. Walmart was horrible, there was practically nothing. I didn't see any 9mm, .45 or .357 anywhere.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The prices are crazy but at least there is supply to make those with the extra money happy and secure. 

What makes a guy buy a Corvette instead of a Cruze? Both get you from point a to point b. It's America after all buy what makes you happy. If you want the security of having it now buy it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

imjon said:


> You do realize you don't have to buy don't you?
> It's not the asking price that's causing the problem, it's the buyers throwing money in a panic. Kind of like musical chairs, everyone is afraid they'll not get a seat.
> Relax, don't help the panic, or send me a couple hundred dollars for a 525 pack, I'd like that. But I can't force you to pay that price can I?
> Don't buy, seller's will get stuck with ammo, prices will fall as supply catches up.
> ...


One of us is missing something! 

If you think for a second that I paid those prices you're crazy! I am very well versed in the laws of supply and demand and highly trained in the world of buying low selling high (my living is based on that very principal). If enough consumers would follow my lead and refuse to pay high prices, or better yet, refuse to spend a single cent at establishments that intentially gouge their customers, the gougers might get the hint and change the way they do business. Even though I have a shiny new SR22 that is begging to be used, I would rather do yard work than endorse the greedy habits of opportunist business owners. 

My voting dollars will remember these gougers well after this supply/demand disruption is over. Next time I need a lawnmower, snowblower or a pack of gum, I will have no remorse when I pass their establishment and pull into their big box competitor.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

thill said:


> One of us is missing something!
> 
> If you think for a second that I paid those prices you're crazy! I am very well versed in the laws of supply and demand and highly trained in the world of buying low selling high (my living is based on that very principal). If enough consumers would follow my lead and refuse to pay high prices, or better yet, refuse to spend a single cent at establishments that intentially gouge their customers, the gougers might get the hint and change the way they do business. Even though I have a shiny new SR22 that is begging to be used, I would rather do yard work than endorse the greedy habits of opportunist business owners.
> *
> My voting dollars* will remember these gougers well after this supply/demand disruption is over. Next time I need a lawnmower, snowblower or a pack of gum, I will have no remorse when I pass their establishment and pull into their big box competitor.


Seems the first sentence or two just echoed what I wrote, buy low, refuse to buy high. Don't forget, your local gun store has to replenish at higher prices from the manufacturer and pay the wages of their help, overhead and still make some profit. Doesn't add up when they sell ammo for $10 and have to replenish at $15 (just an example).
Or they could go bankrupt/quit the business. If they sell their ammo at prices which they can't afford to reorder are we all better off? And truthfully, if I was a local gun store owner, I'd have closed the doors and sold the guns and ammo on auction sites. Better profits.

You keep calling them gouger's, I don't think you really understand. If the panic buyer's would cool off and think rationally, they wouldn't pay those prices. 
Because they're willing to pay those prices the sellers can *ASK* however much they want. If someone is crazy enough to buy, it's their fault that they've overpaid. No one* FORCED them to pay* stupid prices, *they voted with their dollars*. 
*In other words, you got outvoted*. 
The Trailblazer is still available though.

Ok then, as you are a non gouger sell me all of your .22's at $12.00 per 525, sell me all of your 7MM at $15.00 per 20,.308 at $10 per 20 and toss in some free 9MM.
Glad to hear you don't gouge.

Let me know how the Ruger .22 shoots, I've been looking at them lately and kind of want one. Good reviews from what I've read. Might head on up to Williams and Guns Galore later next week and take a look at them.
Or I might wait for a few months if supply is low and the prices seem high.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Boardman Brookies said:


> All MC had was .22 short and those game loads. I drove by Cliffs on my way over to Dunhams and his gate was closed. Walmart was horrible, there was practically nothing. I didn't see any 9mm, .45 or .357 anywhere.


What's .357 going for? I think I have 150 rounds left from when I sold off mine. I'll have to check the safe to see how many I actually have.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

imjon said:


> What's .357 going for? I think I have 150 rounds left from when I sold off mine. I'll have to check the safe to see how many I actually have.


Who really knows anymore! I just look at MGO and some one is trying to sell a 500 box of Thunderbolt .22 for $65 another is for Federal .22 500 count for $50. I just need a box for critter control and will just put the 10/22 away for awhile.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

imjon said:


> Seems the first sentence or two just echoed what I wrote, buy low, refuse to buy high. Don't forget, your local gun store has to replenish at higher prices from the manufacturer and pay the wages of their help, overhead and still make some profit. Doesn't add up when they sell ammo for $10 and have to replenish at $15 (just an example).
> Or they could go bankrupt/quit the business. If they sell their ammo at prices which they can't afford to reorder are we all better off? And truthfully, if I was a local gun store owner, I'd have closed the doors and sold the guns and ammo on auction sites. Better profits.
> 
> You keep calling them gouger's, I don't think you really understand. If the panic buyer's would cool off and think rationally, they wouldn't pay those prices.
> ...


At times I think we're on the same side of this issue then you lose me. 

I'm out voted??....you do not have enough info to make that determination. You are assuming someone actually paid those prices and that I am the lone person that voted to shop elsewhere. I'd be willing to bet that I am in the majority of $$$voters that choose to either do without or buy from a competitor. 

The laws of supply/demand still exist in regard to your trailblazer and me selling you my ammo. From my side (which is all that matters me) there is zero demand for your trailblazer, especially at your hypothetical prices. But...if you were to reduce that price to say....$75 - $100 I might be interested. So for now your grocery getter is safe. Now about the ammo, I'm not sure where you're going with this. I'm not in the business of selling ammo, I'm looking to buy ammo at a reasonable price. You see, I have money and can make more. I don't have much 22lr ammo (300-400 rounds) and I cannot make more, so I am willing to pay a small premium to satisfy my personal demand. But, I'm not interested at all in paying the inflated gouging rates of some places. I call it gouging, you can call it what you want, but the main premise of my argument is that the big box stores could also participate in the gouging but instead they sell ammo at resonable prices, there by taking care of their customers during a difficult ammo shortage "crisis". Other, smaller establishments are going the opposite direction and intentionally charging crazy high prices because....to your point....some people* might* pay that price. My pissed off attitude and the rationale behind it, is simply my point of view. You obviously don't agree and that is okay. Others might not agree with me too....and that is also okay. 

And I would highly recommend the SR22! Sweet shooting gun, fun as hell to shoot and looks pretty sharp too!


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

3/20/13 new cabelas in grandville.paid 16.99 for remington 9mil 115g target loads,21 for 115 hp both boxes of 50.bought 2 100 packs of cci mini mags for 8.99 each.people were buying 500 packs of off brand 22lr for around 50$.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

thill said:


> At times I think we're on the same side of this issue then you lose me.
> 
> I'm out voted??....you do not have enough info to make that determination. You are assuming someone actually paid those prices and that I am the lone person that voted to shop elsewhere. I'd be willing to bet that I am in the majority of $$$voters that choose to either do without or buy from a competitor.
> 
> ...


When I said outvoted, you had written you'd vote with your dollars and not buy from that place. Others were willing to vote with their dollars at higher prices, you weren't, so they outvoted you with higher dollars for the ammo. Hope they enjoy spending .30 per shot or whatever the figure works out to.

I'm just saying when you say gouging it's the wrong terminology. The shop can *ask* whatever they want, that isn't gouging, it's not an item one needs to exist so* we don't need to buy it.* Hopefully they get stuck with the stuff and have to have a sale at better prices.
From other comments though it sounds like that place is high all the time. In which case for me, I'd probably have only gone once, seen their prices and then never returned regardless.

Reasonable is in both the eyes of the seller and buyer. 
I think the buyers are nuts at the moment, but a lot of people went out and bought guns. Guns need ammo, and like I said earlier, when 80 million people demand a product all at once supply isn't going to keep up. 
Youtube has a video of a mfg making .22's, don't remember if they made a million a week or a million a month. Doesn't divide well among all the nations gun owners with either number. Even if everyone would be satisfied with 500 rounds, it's still 40 million rounds of ammo demanded, and no one is satisfied with only 500 rounds for .22's.

However, if the seller knows he has something of value, why would he sell it cheap? He has to pay more to replenish his stock and still make a profit. 
Yeah, some people go to Walmart early and try to buy everything to go out and resell, but now Walmart has a limit of how many boxes one can buy daily. Goes back to the Don't buy at those prices. 
But we both agree, don't pay them or get crazy on auction sites. You're doing the right thing, don't buy. If more would do it, then some normalcy would return and maybe ammo mfgr's could catch up with demand. 
I don't expect it to happen for a year or so though, .22 is still the cheapest to shoot, and with .223 and other ammo at $1+ per shot, .22 will be in demand for a while.
This whole thing reminds me of the Beanie Baby craze some years ago.

Thanks for the info on the SR22. Looks like it may be out of stock at many places. Buds has it online for $330, out of stock, Cabela's has it for $380, out of stock and Gander has it for $400 but don't remember if it was in stock I think it was though.
I'll probably wait a bit before purchasing, I'm guessing Bud's might be closer to the regular non-panic price.
Have about 6 - 7 thousand rounds of .22 or so, but I would keep forgetting how much .22 I had, so whenever I was in Meijer or Walmart I'd pick up a box or two over the past few years. Wasn't even thinking of the panic, just figured I might as well pick some up in case I didn't have enough. I just found another 1000+ rounds on a shelf in the garage last week from a trip last year. Never took it out of the bag probably had an armful of other stuff. Duh (good duh though).

I'm not selling ammo either though it looks like I could make a decent wad of cash if I wanted to sell. 
But I'll probably shoot a lot of it along with neighborhood kids who love shooting my 10-22 with the skeletonized stock.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

What is 22 LR selling for if you can find it. Sounds like I should be digging in my supply and make a little money:lol: My son needed some last fall and I dug thru my gun safe and gave him probably 2000 rounds. Its amazing what you find when you move. It seems like for a few years I would always get at least 3 bricks for christmas. Some of the boxes I gave my son had a price tag on them and they came from miejers and it was .49 cents, tell you how old they were. They shot good as I took one box out andtried it. Somewhere here I have a couple of ammo cans with 3 or 4 bricks in each one, guess I had better start digging. I have also go 10 boxes of .17 cal that I found and I don't have a rifle anymore, maybe that is a good excuse to go gun shopping


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

MEL said:


> *HOLY CRAP!!!* Are people freakin nuts? I cant believe people would pay the prices I see there for the items shown.
> What drives a person to pay 10%-20%-30% extra and more for a item from your local retailer?


 I saw an add today in the paper for 22 LR rifle shells for 3 500 round brick for only 600.00. I am sure everyone rushed to see him


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

http://www.gunbot.net/

I don't use the site, but if you make an account and set up what you're looking for it'll give you a heads up on your phone or computer when your caliber pops up for sale. It's a bot so it crawls over ammo sites looking for prices.
Not sure how good it is, found it on another site and the guy swears by the site.
Of course you won't be the only one getting a heads up so if the price looks good you'd have to move really fast. 
I'm also sure you won't find .04 cents a round of .22, but if you have to have some ammo it might actually be a decent site.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here's some 22LR ammo that is up for auction next Monday.
http://auction.sslfirearms.com/items.cfm?auction=3572


----------



## 1dlamb (Dec 27, 2010)

I was at Classic Arms this afternoon. They are selling sandwich baggies with 50 rounds of .22lr for $15.00. 1 bag per person Unreal...


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

1dlamb said:


> I was at Classic Arms this afternoon. They are selling sandwich baggies with 50 rounds of .22lr for $15.00. 1 bag per person Unreal...


30 cents a round, what a load of BS. Screw that place I will never spend a dollar in there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Keep cool, this video says they're making 4 million rounds a day, video from 2011. 
It will catch up and this is only CCI.
http://www.remingtonsociety.com/seminars/Y1995/RSASeminar1995.shtml
In 1994, the Remington Ammunition Plant made 1,300,000,000 rounds of .22 rimfire 500,000,000 rounds of centerfire ammo, 300,000,000 shotshells and 600,000,000 primer. Over 300,000,000 rounds were made for the U.S. Government during this period.

More than 6, 100,000 rounds of .22 rimfire are made each day! That's a lot of lead, brass, gunpowder, fulminate and cardboard (containers). The plant is working three shifts a day, six days a week to keep up with demand. Remington makes ammunition for domestic U.S. sporting use and for international customers. Sportsmen love Remington ammo!





Part 2


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

imjon said:


> Sportsmen love Remington ammo!


 
Not Remington rimfire ammo.:yikes:


----------



## walleye621 (Dec 30, 2010)

Some dummies still paying a fortune for 22lr. $45 for 300 to $107 for 525 count loose. Plus there is a 13% buyers fee plus sales tax. Will it ever end?


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Was in Howell at the Dunhams around 7:30 tonight. They had 15 - 20 boxes of Remington 525 pack for $19.95 - limit one to a customer.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I was in Walmart tonight, guy at the counter said a shipment was coming in tonight, it was like flies on sh't.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Cabelas Dundee had a full rack of CCI 22LR HP this morning. $7.99 a 100 round box


----------

